# Mail me demande sans cesse mon mot de passe Wanadoo



## grahamfx (15 Décembre 2008)

Salut la communeauté,

  Pour faire ma transition en douceur j'avais installé Leopard sur un disque FW et conservé Tiger sur l'interne. Hier je décide de passer définitivement à Leopard et de cloner mon FW sur l'interne vie Carbon Copy Cloner.
  J'ai depuis un problème avec Mail: il m'affiche sans cesse le message suivant: Tapez le mot de passe du compte "xxx@wanadoo.fr" Veuillez saisir le mot de passe de l'utilisateur "xxx@wanadoo.fr" sur le serveur POP "pop.wanadoo.fr". Il me propose de conserver ce mot de passe dans le trousseau mais malgré cela il recommence 10 minutes plus tard. 
  Cerise sur le gâteau, hier soir j'ai quitté Mail avec des messages non lus, et ce matin ils ont disparu... Help please!!!

Adrien


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

bonjour

 probleme classique et multi traité

pistes usuelles
- requetes de releve trop rapides ( eviter le toutes les  minutes , plutot passer à 15 mns)
-faiblesse du serveur

plus rarement
-souci de trousseau



-


----------



## grahamfx (15 Décembre 2008)

Certes, sauf que ça fait des mois même des années que j'ai le même serveur et la même fréquence de relève des messages et que je n'ai jamais eu le problème avant d'effectuer ce clonage... serait-ce une piste?


----------



## grahamfx (15 Décembre 2008)

J'ai effacé la ligne pop.wanadoo.fr dans le trousseau, réparé le trousseau et supprimé la plist (c'est bien Bibliothèque/Mail/AccountTypes/com.apple.builtin.mailaccounts/MailAccounts.plist ?) et il me demande toujours ce satané mot de passe...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

raté
on parle de celle de tout ton mail de session
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist'


----------



## grahamfx (15 Décembre 2008)

Ok! J'ai fait ça. Mail me demande donc de reconfigurer le compte. Pour le serveur d'envoi faut-il cocher les options "n'utiliser que ce serveur" et "activer l'authentification"? Pour l'instant j'ai coché la première et pas la deuxième et Mail procède à la "Vérification de la connexion au serveur de courrier "smtp.wanadoo.fr"...". Sauf que là ça mouline depuis 10 minutes et il se passe rien... Ca devient pénible. En plus la page d'assistance d'Orange date au moins de Jaguar!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

et qu'il a y aussi plusieurs fils dediés Mail wanadoo ( orange) où tu trouveras la procedure de A à Z


----------

